# Army Football?



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Open invitation for anyone to come join me for a home Army football game and tailgate. I know the football is not the best but the games are always spirited and fun. If anyone is interested in planning a tailgate rally (I will provide the outback) here is the fall schedule
The only weekend reserved in October 7. Other than that any home game works for me. 
Thoughts?

Jared


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

How 'bout AT Notre Dame?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m in. A tailgate party in an Outback at West Point would be a blast.
Dates for me would be wide open so I will let others with different schedules pick what works for them. (That would be you Tim, hope you can make it)

Go Army









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow....I used to go to Army games all the time....when I lived right across the river from the Point that is. A bunch of us in the FD I was in at the time used to get season tickets, spend the whole day there. Michie Stadium is a great place to see a game. I might have to take a look at my schedule, and see if I can work something out...

Too bad they are not playing UCONN at the Point. That would be a game to go to. I also see from the schedule that alot more games are being televised now. That's good.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CFL.CFL.CFL










Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

*C*ollege *F*ootball *L*eague









Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> *C*ollege *F*ootball *L*eague
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna take that Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tailgating in the OUTBACK is great! Wish I could join you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Tailgating in the OUTBACK is great! Wish I could join you.
> [snapback]96204[/snapback]​


You could, I'll pick you up and give you a ride back to the airport









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Another possability is an Army Navy rally in Phili. They have space in the parking lot for RVs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, of course, there, I'd have to root against you, having been Haze Gray and Underway for a good part of the mid to late 80's!

GO NAVY! BEAT ARMY!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > *C*ollege *F*ootball *L*eague
> ...


I don't even know how to answer to that because I was LMAO









Thor

Well any league that requires 4 downs in order to gain 10 yards........


----------

